# Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

*Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Hallo!

Hab mir jetz mal einen HTPC zusammengebaut. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI K9A2GM zum Einsatz. Drauf stecken 2GB RAM und ein X2 4850e (OS: Vista Home Premium). Ich wollte jetz mal Anno 1701 in 1360 x 760 spielen, aber mit der Onboard HD 3200 ist das wahrlich keine Freude (hab ich mir eigentlich gedacht).
Ein Freund würde mir seine alte Geforce 6600GT mit 128MB geben. Meint ihr die ist besser geeignet? Kann die überhaupt die Auflösung darstellen?

Oder sollte ich mir eine neue Graka dazukaufen, die ich dann dank Hybrid-Crossfire nur zum spielen nutze und sonst abschalte um Strom zu sparen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Sash (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

hab selber nie anno gespielt, aber gehört das es ein wenig mehr braucht. die 6600 ist alt, glaub nicht das die da was reist. und bei anno 1701 sind 4gb ram glaub ich auch nicht falsch. aber soll dir mal einer sagen der das spiel kennt.


----------



## Heroman_overall (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Ja es kommt je nachdem darauf an mit welchen details du das game spielen willst. Also 2 Gb ram brauchst du bei vista auf jeden fall 3 wären nicht falsch. Da das spiel aber recht viel rechen und grafikleistung braucht geh ich mal davon aus das du das spiel mit den niedrigsten Details zocken könntest aber so wie es dann aussieht macht es auch keinen spaß.


----------



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Ja, ein paar Details wollte ich schon sehen, vor allem die Schatten und Wassereffekte.

Was sich so gelesen hab, macht sich ein Crossfire Gespann aus der HD 3200 und der HD 3450 recht gut! Kann ich dabei auch eine Karte ganz abschalten, wenn ich nicht spiele? Zum Fernsehen brauch ich kein Crossfire und könnte Strom und damit Hitze/Lärm sparen.


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Ich habe mit meinem Rechner keine Probleme... Ich Spiele auf 1152x864 und habe alle Details an... Allerdings ist es bei Szenen wo das Maximum an Truppen zusehen ist dann doch manchmal (sehr)  Ruckelig...  Spiele mit meiner 8800GTX@Ultra... Also glaube ich das du weder mit der 3200 oder mit 6600 Glücklich wirst bei dem Spiel... Dann Kauf dir lieber ne Graka dazu und mach es wie du geschreiben hast mit dem Crossfire... das halte ich für die Bessere Lösung... ob du sie abschalten kannst weiß ich nicht... Aber du kannst ja mal schauen ob ne Passiv gekülte holst und dann vorne und Hinten ins Gehäuse nicht je einen 120mm lüfter baust... (vorne kalte luft rein,hinten warme luft raus)... Klickst du Hier für Graka...


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Du wirst mit der Onboard nicht viel freude haben (mit der 6600 auch nicht weil diese kein SM3 kann). Kauf dir lieber zB die passive 3650 von ASUS dann hast du nen super kompromiss aus Preis-/Leistung. Vll nimmst du auch ne 4550 aber das bleib dir überlassen.


----------



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Ja, genau die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. So werd ich's wohl machen. Anno 1701 und Need for Speed Underground 2 (ich weiß, ist schon alt, aber mir gefällts) sind eigentlich die einzigen Spiele, die ich vorhab. Es soll ja doch ein HTPC und kein Spiele PC sein. Wichtig: sparsam und leise.

Übrigens: Als Gehäuse hab ich das Thermaltake Mozart SX mit PCIe Risercard. Meint ihr die passive Kühlung kriegt da genügend Luft? Über der, um 90° gekippten Grafikkarte steckt dann nämlich noch die TV Karte. Für einen weiteren Lüfter ist kein Platz mehr, außerdem wirds dann laut beim Fernsehen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

DU wirst nie überschätzungsweise 17-18 FPS,egtal welche Graka du hast,weil ANNO ein Cache lastiges Spiel ist und da bist du aber mit deinen AMD 4850 im Nachteil
Allerdings kann eine bessere Graka die Detailsqualität erhöhen

Ja hybrid Crossfire bringt zwar nich wirklich viel,aber mit ner AMD 3470 müssteste etwa an die 4550 rankommen,im Hybrid Crossfire Modus


----------



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Achja, ein 350W Netzteil reicht doch, oder? Bis jetz zieht er eh nur 80 Watt, da is ja noch viel "Luft".

Kann es sein, dass die HD3470 schwer zu kriegen sind? Ich find fast keine! Sind die so begehrt, weil gut?


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

ne,eher selten,aber leider funzen keine anderen Karten mit hybrid Crossfire
ja,350 Watt sin auf alle Fälle ausreichend


----------



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Laut Radeon HD 3450, 3470 und 3650: Die neue Mittelklasse von ATi : schneidet die HD3470 eindeutig besser ab.

Jetz bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob die Gehäuselüftung für eine passiv gekühlte ausreicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

ja,denk mal schon,ich hatte in meinen alten PC auch nur einen mini Gehäuselüfter und hatte immer ne pssive in dem Rechner,also das is kein Problem


----------



## Hancock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Danke erstmal! Hab mir jetz eine passiv gekühlte HD3470 von Sapphire bei NorskIT bestellt. Wenn ichs ausprobiert hab, schreib ich, wieviel es gebracht hat.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

kla,dafür is das Forum ja da


----------



## Hancock (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Sorry, ich weiß, ich bin spät dran! Hab die HD 3470 mittlerweile schon wieder zurück geschickt, weil die Spiele damit immer noch nicht liefen. Hab von dem Hybrid Crossfire nicht viel gemerkt. Naja, was solls. Bald steht eh ein neuer "Erst-PC" an, dann laufen die Teile auch ordentlich.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Schade,ja wie schon mal geschrieben,kenn ich das aus Anno,ich konnt ejede Grafikeinstellung wählen,die FPS sind nich gestiegen,einfahc weil meine CPU dafür nicht ausreicht


----------



## Hancock (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Dass Anno CPU lastig ist wusste ich schon, aber es läuft kaum besser (fühlt sich sogar schlechter an) als auf meinem Athlon 64 3200+. Das wundert mich dann doch.


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

kannst du mal bitte beide per Fraps benchen und im Forumhochladen?


----------



## Hancock (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Werd ich bei gelgenheit mal machen, weiß aber noch nicht, wann ich dazu komm.


----------



## f3rr1s (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Wenn ich Anno kommplet hoch drehe fahlen die FPS selbst bei meinem Sys recht Sparsam aus. Das Game frist ganz schön viel leistung. Macht aber auch Super Spaß


----------



## Bert2007 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

@nfsgame:die 6600er kann SM3.....! kauf dir eine 8800gt (oder was vergleichbares) die reicht für gewöhnlich aus.
hab das games selber.wenn du gleich was gutes willst empfehle ich die ati 4870 1GB.....


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

es ging hier um eine low end Graka,nicht high End


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> @nfsgame:die 6600er kann SM3.....!


Dann ist GPU-Z bei den beiden 6600gt die ich rumfliegen hab wohl falsch gepolt^^.


----------



## Bert2007 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann ist GPU-Z bei den beiden 6600gt die ich rumfliegen hab wohl falsch gepolt^^.



hatte selber ne 6600gt,guckst du hier:
ComputerBase - Test: Viermal GeForce 6600 GT für AGP (Seite 2)
oder zieh dir eine neue version!
zufrieden?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anno 1701 einigermaßen flüssig*

Ah ok überzeugt


----------

